# Genuine Citizen Navihawk Or Not?



## Carl007 (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi all, I have recently joined this forum as my interest in buying and wearing watches has returned after 12 years or so! I have recently bought via the internet a Citizen Promaster Navihawk model no.JN0040-58L. After much shopping around online I decided to buy the model from creation watches for exactly Â£172, a considerable saving compared to some dealers. What I would like to know is, is it genuine? You hear so many stories of fakes etc, not just Rolex etc are targets anymore as I am sure you are all well aware.

I will include some pictures of everything that arrived in the padded mail bag as soon as I can work out how to upload them! I am in the UK as are Creation watches and the watch arrived from Singapore. What paperwork etc should I have expected? I received a manual and a Citizen plastic card stating a one year guarantee on the reverse. I would just like some confirmation or advice really. Also, just to say that it said on the site that I bought it from that it was a limited edition, hence the watch bag instead of a box etc. Thanks in advance for any replies or information.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Regarding posting pictures:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

I got my Navihawk (Blue Angels - same as yours?) from a UK eBay seller for about the same price. Came with the blue/grey cardboard tube box and a manual.



















What makes you think that the watch is a fake? It's an unusual movement, that I've not seen anywhere else. I know that the first-generation Skyhawk movement (cal. 651?) was used by Accurist, but I don't think that anyone else used the Navihawk movement.


----------



## Carl007 (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks Kutosov and Clockworks for your information. Clockworks, in answer to your question about the authenticity of the Navihawk, I was just surprised at the packaging or should I say lack of it. A jiffy bag with a faux leather bag inside it etc, I presumed I would have had a box or tubing etc. Is the 1 year guarantee standard then? Again, I would have expected at least 2 years. The watch is much lighter than I anticipated, looking at pictures of it before purchase I expected something quite solid and weighty, not like this at all. I do like it I just had my doubts about it. Nice pics by the way. I will attempt to up some of my own at soon as I have read the link from Kutosov. Thanks again guys.


----------



## phil hill (Jul 8, 2010)

Worrying pst this... it appears to be impossible to tell real from fake just from pctures.


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Grey market genuine watches like this are often delivered without all the retail packaging. I've no idea if this is because the original packaging has been mislaid, or just to keep the postage costs down. I've had several 100% genuine Seikos delivered this way. When you are paying 50% of the retail price, something has to give.

Standard worldwide guarantee on most watches is one year. Citizen offer a five year guarantee on some of their watches, but only if they are purchased through an official dealer. A shorter guarantee is another price you pay for buying on the grey market.

The Navihawk is a small watch by today's standards, and is quite light. If you've got some kitchen scales, weigh your watch and post it here. I'll weigh mine, and we can compare. I know that mine is genuine - It came from a trusted source, and is identical to a beaten-up version I owned previously.

I really can't believe that anyone would fake this particular model. It's been out of production for several years, and is a very unusual and complex design. A limited production run of fakes would probably cost more to make than the real thing!

BTW, my second photo shows all 3 generations of Citizen Blue Angels models - Navihawk, Skyhawk and Skyhawk AT. They are all 100% genuine.


----------



## Carl007 (Jul 3, 2010)

clockworks said:


> Grey market genuine watches like this are often delivered without all the retail packaging. I've no idea if this is because the original packaging has been mislaid, or just to keep the postage costs down. I've had several 100% genuine Seikos delivered this way. When you are paying 50% of the retail price, something has to give.
> 
> Standard worldwide guarantee on most watches is one year. Citizen offer a five year guarantee on some of their watches, but only if they are purchased through an official dealer. A shorter guarantee is another price you pay for buying on the grey market.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carl007 (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks again for the advice Clockworks. I have'nt got any scales at the moment but I will invest in a small digital type for watches etc, I'll take a look on Ebay later. When I get a set I'll weigh it and message you with the weight. Thanks


----------

